# Monthly Stamford (lincs) Meet



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Due to the lack of numbers at the Gratham meet :? I'm going to try a move the Lincolnshire meet towards Stamford. Hopefully then we might get a few people joining in from surrounding areas.

I propose that we have the meeting at a pub around Stamford around the first - last week of the month so as not to interfere with the Kneesworth meet.

The best day for me to have the meet are either a Sunday in the winter, Saturday in the summer or a Wednesday night. Which of these do people prefer?

Does anyone have any subjections for a location around Stamford? Or maybe a volunteer to help me check out some suitable hostelries :wink:

Please feel free to post any comments, subjections or ideas.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben

Count me in


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooo!

How does the 1st September sound?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

That's my birthday!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

paulb said:


> That's my birthday!


Cool I'll see if I can get my Dad to bring his TVR for you :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry I'm at the cricket on the 1st   

How about 2nd.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Now that is funny... Can't make your own inaugural meet!

I'll probably be down south that week Ben, but if I am in the area, I'll pop along...


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

paulb said:


> Now that is funny... Can't make your own inaugural meet!


Thats what Stella does to you ...



paulb said:


> I'll probably be down south that week Ben, but if I am in the area, I'll pop along...


Nice one Paul 8)


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Does anyone have any subjections for a location around Stamford?


The 5 Bells at Edenham (between Bourne and the A1 on the A151) used to be a cracking pub for food, but that was years ago. Great road for hooning down though :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

scavenger said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any subjections for a location around Stamford?
> ...


Nice one Scavenger I'll check it out.

Does that mean your coming along?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Does that mean your coming along?


Bit of a trek for me, I currently live in Essex


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

scavenger said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean your coming along?
> ...


We won't hold that against you :wink:

Thanks for the pub lead though 8)


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

Count me in on the 2nd

I know the area well, if you need local knowledge

Stephen


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

stARMANTT said:


> Count me in on the 2nd
> 
> I know the area well, if you need local knowledge


Nice one Stephen. I'll put a list of people together tomorrow.

Can you recomend any nice pubs around there, that do good food and have a nice car park?


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

Whistle stop at Tallington does ok food and has a large car park next to the road.

Tallington is between Market Deeping and Stamford on the A16

Iâ€™ll have a think to see if I can come up with a better pub


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

What do people think of the Ram Jam Inn. I've had a meal there, and it was very nice. Good location for a meet, as it's next to the A1. It also has quite a big car park.

Any thoughts?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Found some web links:

Multi Map
Waitrose Website
RutNet


----------

